# ED Pinaud Paris bottle....



## ncbred (Jan 12, 2009)

What was this?  Perfume or hair tonic?  How old is it also.  The top was applied crooked.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 12, 2009)

They were a big perfumer.  Perfumes, colognes, etc. Yours looks like 1900 +/- a few years.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a newer one


----------



## madman (Jan 12, 2009)

hey gang, nice bottles, heres one i dug some years ago with a ground neck  wish i had the stopper  --m


----------

